# How about an Inline TwinStar Algae Inhibitor



## McCarthy (5 Jun 2017)

I just received the TwinStar Algae Inhibitor M5. Neat little device but I hate having to hang yet another item into my tanks.

I'll be using a CO2 rector in my current build and thought, why not build a DIY reactor that also holds the TwinStar reactor?

Do you guys see any implications with this idea?


----------



## Zeus. (5 Jun 2017)

Thought about doing myself,  issues- 
- when it needs its regular soaking in the citric acid
- advised to be fitted in a downwards current and the return feed to tank isnt till it gets to other side off tank. No sure if it would make much difference
The second issue I could off got round as my independent return water feed is aimed down in water, issue is I dont have the independent on all the time and the twinstar I have needs to be manually switched on.


----------



## tmiravent (6 Jun 2017)

Hi,
i tested my inline electrolise device ( inside a sand filter) , imo, works like a charm.
The difficult part is to pass the power cable, some glue...
Now I'm using a hang filter for skimmer and the reactor is inside!
Easy to maintain, no ugly stuff iniside the tank!
cheers


----------



## McCarthy (6 Jun 2017)

Zeus. said:


> Thought about doing myself,  issues-
> - when it needs its regular soaking in the citric acid
> - advised to be fitted in a downwards current and the return feed to tank isnt till it gets to other side off tank. No sure if it would make much difference
> The second issue I could off got round as my independent return water feed is aimed down in water, issue is I dont have the independent on all the time and the twinstar I have needs to be manually switched on.



I forgot about the cleaning with citric acid part. I don't see any reliable solution that allows to insert and remove the TwinStar reactor into a CO2 reactor on a regular basis without any leakage creeping in.




tmiravent said:


> Hi,
> i tested my inline electrolise device ( inside a sand filter) , imo, works like a charm.
> The difficult part is to pass the power cable, some glue...
> Now I'm using a hang filter for skimmer and the reactor is inside!
> ...



Do you have a link or some photos of your build? What "reactor" did you use?


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (6 Jun 2017)

> Hi,
> i tested my inline electrolise device ( inside a sand filter) , imo, works like a charm.



I don't have the twinstar but I do have the Chirios one. It advises not having it near to the inlet of the filter as the reactive gas doesn't differentiate between good bacteria and bad bacteria and algae. The sterilising action destroys cells so is it a good idea to have it in the filter? Sounds like building a uv filter by enclosing the twister inside a reactor, I think they do pretty similar things albeit by using a different process.


----------



## tmiravent (17 Jul 2017)

AverageWhiteBloke said:


> I don't have the twinstar but I do have the Chirios one. It advises not having it near to the inlet of the filter as the reactive gas doesn't differentiate between good bacteria and bad bacteria and algae. The sterilising action destroys cells so is it a good idea to have it in the filter? Sounds like building a uv filter by enclosing the twister inside a reactor, I think they do pretty similar things albeit by using a different process.


agree, you should put the reactor in outlet.

[media]
at 0:35 seconds you can seachem tidal 55 with PH probe, fertilizer tube and the whjte cabe o the twinstar reactor.
I use this filter as mechanical filter and to put all ugly stuff inside.
The reactor and probe stay clean without maintenance, very nice adaptation.
The Tidal55 is a bit big for this tank, i,ll try a smaller one. Maybe a eheim...
cheers


----------



## tmiravent (17 Jul 2017)

Sorry for cell pic's:








Cheers


----------

